
The H6D-100c: Hasselblads 100MP medium format camera - bkmn
http://www.hasselblad.com/medium-format/h6d-100c
======
brudgers
Pre-order yours at B and H Photo for $33k [lens not included]:

[http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1244709-REG/hasselblad...](http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1244709-REG/hasselblad_h_3013742_h6d_100c_medium_format_dslr.html)

~~~
bkmn
That might sound expensive, but in fact it's only $330 per megapixel!

